# Russ Fairfield has passed



## khertzog (Jan 5, 2011)

I regret to inform the pen turning world that Russ Fairfield passed away  on January 4th. He was 75 years old and passed peacefully. In honor of  his many years of contributions to the woodturning and particularly the  penturning community and with his wife Gerri’s permission, the  Principally Pens chapter of the AAW is implementing the First Annual  Russ Fairfield Memorial Pen Competition. Russ was the Secretary of the  Principally Pens chapter and a long time AAW member. Details will follow  but this “competition” is to be an annual event in honor of Russ and  all of his contributions to the woodturning community.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 5, 2011)

Painful news and a fitting tribute.  any info on any memorial fund or such?  As many here have said, Russ was a living legend in everyone's mind but his own and always willing and eager to help anyone willing to take the time to ask.  He will be missed.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 5, 2011)

Very sad  news, we lost one of the great ones yesterday, 
i'm with Jon on any memorial fund or ?


----------



## snyiper (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow almost makes me want to start a Pen turners hall of fame For all the greats that have passed.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 5, 2011)

Kurt,
Thanks for the update. Our prayers go out to Russ' wife and family.  He will be missed.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 5, 2011)

Our sympathy to the Fairfield family.  Not only did Russ teach us how to be a better penturner, but also how to be a better person.  He was the "King of the Slimlines", a master of woodworking finishes, and one fine human being. 

He always took time to help others, no question was beneath him, and he never hesitated to make fun of himself.  

We lift our cups to one of the "Penturning Gods".


----------



## stolicky (Jan 5, 2011)

It is definitely a sad day.

I'll be on the look out for the pen competition.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 5, 2011)

When I first started turning pens, I spent a great deal of time on Russ's website. Hate to let the good ones go. He will be missed greatly.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the Fairfield family.  Russ will always be remembered for his giving spirit here.  The contest is a fitting way to do just that.  I hope in 100 years the Russ Fairfield winner shares the same pride and remembrance of his giving spirit.


----------



## Scott (Jan 5, 2011)

Many of us have stories about how Russ influenced us.  I suggest you post those stories here, in some detail, and worded how you would tell his family about it.  I will copy these and send them to his family when we've all had a chance to contribute.

Scott.


----------



## Fred (Jan 5, 2011)

It is so sad to hear about another wonderful and caring individual passing on. To have learned so much from him is an honor that those of us who read of his turning experiences will always hold near to our hearts.

May Russ rest in peace for all of eternity and may God bless the Fairfield family and give them all comfort at this time of their loss.


----------



## tim self (Jan 5, 2011)

Truly a great loss to the woodturning community.  His free giving of knowledge was exemplary of many great passings.  He will be sorely missed.  My prayers go out to his family for comfort.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 5, 2011)

A sad day indeed...my thoughts to the family!


----------



## renowb (Jan 5, 2011)

My prayers are with Russ and family.


----------



## el_d (Jan 5, 2011)

He will be missed...Our condolences to his Family.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 5, 2011)

Russ was one of those people who you knew even if you never met him.  I regret not meeting him in person yet he will always be part of my pen making.


----------



## Padre (Jan 5, 2011)

May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 5, 2011)

Terribly sad day. My prayers go out to Russ' family.


----------



## penhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Russ, and the knowledge he was always willing to share, will be sorely missed...
our thoughts and prayers go out to Russ and his family..!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the news Kurt, I am sorry to hear of his passing.

I think the AAW is doing a nice thing, I am not a member nor will I become one, good luck


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 5, 2011)

My condolences to Russ' family, friends and the turning community.  His  videos were the first ones I purchased when I started turning and wanted  to learn to turn pens.  I visited his site often and learned an awesome  way to have razor sharp skews from him.  Yes, he well be missed.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 5, 2011)

As has been said....in this and other threads, if there is any memorial fund going then I'm up for it too.  

I never got to meet with Russell and only got to converse with him  here on IAP twice. But I'll always associate him with 'finishes'

To me, he was one of those guys that never said a lot, but what he did say, you could take to the bank. 

Thanks Russ, rest in peace.


----------



## jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

khertzog said:


> I regret to inform the pen turning world that Russ Fairfield passed away  on January 4th. He was 75 years old and passed peacefully. In honor of  his many years of contributions to the woodturning and particularly the  penturning community and with his wife Gerri’s permission, the  Principally Pens chapter of the AAW is implementing the First Annual  Russ Fairfield Memorial Pen Competition. Russ was the Secretary of the  Principally Pens chapter and a long time AAW member. Details will follow  but this “competition” is to be an annual event in honor of Russ and  all of his contributions to the woodturning community.



Kurt,

Thanks so much for posting this. We'll be making a similar tribute to Russ here during our anniversary event in February. Perhaps we can collaborate on some activity to honor one of the great men in the penmaking world.


----------



## JimB (Jan 5, 2011)

Kurt - Thank you for letting us know. His words of wisdom will be missed.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 5, 2011)

Kurt, thanks for the news. 
Jeff, I hope you would try to organize that activity.
Like, I said before I have never had the chance to meet or chat with Russ, but from his articles and videos I feel that he was a great asset in the world of turning, May God give him a place in that world that he won't be missing us here on earth. 
My heart and prayers go to Fairfield's family, and may God give them the strength to get through this time of sadness.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the passing of Russ, my well wishes and condolences to his family, the woodworking family will miss him, Amos


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 5, 2011)

Our deepest condolences to Russ' family and closest friends. While we all lost a great man in the pen turning world, we all know how difficult it is to say goodbye to a loved one. We will keep you all in our prayers and trust that your grief will be at least slightly comforted not only by the warm memories that you share, but also by the knowledge of how many lives Russ touched over the years and the improvement that he made in those of us that crossed his path in one way or another. God Bless.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 5, 2011)

Godspeed and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2011)

I thank Russ, for all he contributed to a craft I have enjoyed for so long. Even more I thank him for his example of participation in a community I hold so dearly.


----------



## hdtran (Jan 5, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go to Russ's family.

I took a penmaking class at Woodcraft, then, started doing some internet research.  I found Russ Fairfield's website.  Wow!!!  I learned a whole ton from his writing!

I'm strictly an amateur, but I am about to make a few pens for an auction benefit for our kids' school.  I'll name one of the pens "In memory of Russ Fairfield."


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jan 5, 2011)

I am sad to hear of his passing.  My thoughts go out to his family and hope they do well during this time.

Never had the chance to interact with him but he sounds like a great man from everything I've ready of him the past week.


----------



## LouCee (Jan 5, 2011)

That is sad to hear. I never had any communication with Russ but like many of us I learned a lot from him.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 5, 2011)

Russ was a great inspiration to all who knew or even knew of him. He will be sadly missed. When I first started pen turning I sent Russ a note asking about the Russline pen diameters. He not only took the time to answer my question and a few I had not thought to ask but sent a warm welcome to the penturning community. Bon Voyage Russ May you rest in peace.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 5, 2011)

Watching Russ's videos taught me how to apply a CA finish, watched them many time and still review them when I run into trouble.  I was hoping to meet him this spring when I visited a former coworker and friend who retired to Post Fall Idaho.  MY thoughts and Prayers are with Russ and his family at this painful time.


----------



## dkarcher (Jan 5, 2011)

Such a sad day indeed. Russ helped me a lot with his videos and posts. Learned a lot about CA finishes and techniques. 

We will miss you. Prayers to your family!


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 5, 2011)

I had correspondence with Russ and he always answered my questions and gave me more then I originally asked for in first place.  I was finally able to meet him last May at the Utah Woodturning Symposium and I learned a lot in his sessions.  His manner was easy and I felt like he really listened to me and was very willing to share his knowledge.
He will be missed by the many people that he touched and taught this amazing craft of making writing instruments.  I valued the pen he gave me, but it will have even more value because I feel like I can look at it and see the expertise and care that went into it and see what I want to strive for in my future pen making.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 5, 2011)

Picture on the right: Russ Fairfield at the Utah Symposium in May 2010

Picture on the left: Russ Fairfield at the Craft Supplies Open House prior to the Utah Symposium. Note the white board...Russ was telling about the hardness of finishes using the pencil hardness test.

Rest in Peace, my friend.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 5, 2011)

That's such sad news.I never knew him,but I learned so much from his videos,they really inspired me when I was just getting interested in pen turning.

What a great man he was! It's amazing to think of all of the lives that he touched.

Prayers going out for his family during this time of great loss.

Steve


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 6, 2011)

Such sad news to hear. I had the pleasure to finally meet Russ at the Utah symposiums. We had some great chats. What a talent and a gentleman, a great loss to the woodturning community. My sympathy to his family.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 6, 2011)

There is less light shining in our community today as we have certainly lost one of our luminaries.

  -Barry


----------



## Charles (Jan 6, 2011)

Such a loss. My prayers go out to his family at this difficult time. Always loved watching the CA finish video's. This has helped my variation of the finish. He will be missed.:frown:


----------



## DarnBlankExploded (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw Russ a couple of years ago at an AAW symposium where he demonstrated making closed end pens with recessed clips, while wearing a tuxedo smock.  It is truly noble to freely share one's knowledge.  We all should aspire to be the kind of person Russ was.


----------



## luke39uk (Jan 6, 2011)

Always one to share his knowledge, Russ will be sadly missed. Rest in peace.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 6, 2011)

Very sad news to here, l will miss Russ! he was a great man with a lot knowledge which he shared to all of us
my thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you Russ for teaching us all.  May you rest in peace.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 6, 2011)

Some people are born to be teachers. and Russ was a natural. He will be missed by alot of people and that is how you know someone is well received in their teachings. His knowledge and talent are well documented as we all will continue to search out on the net his videos and tutorials. They will never outgrow our hobby. 

My condolences to the family. Rest in Peace Russ.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 6, 2011)

R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## Rfturner (Jan 6, 2011)

He was a great pen maker, he will be missed


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 6, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with the family.
Rest In Peace, Russ.   You will be missed.


----------



## Darley (Jan 6, 2011)

This is a sad day for me and for all of us pen makers and wood turners, I was speechless when I read early this morning Kurt new on Yahoo penturner, Russ was a easy person to comunicate with and was a very good mentor to me ( and for all of us ).

 My thoughts and prayers go out to Gerry and all the Fairfield family.


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 6, 2011)

Still digging out from holiday bills, but I just made a contribution to the IAP in memory of Russ (there's nowhere to make that distinction in the PayPal page, but that's what it's for...). Many of Russ's ideas have been discussed, shared, modified and adopted on these pages.

There's a "Support The IAP" button at the top of the page.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, that's sad.  I purchased his videos and books when I first started turning.  I probably learned the most from Russ.  My condolences go out to his family.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 6, 2011)

We would like to offer our condolences to Russ's family. Russ's contributions to the Penturning groups were very far reaching .He was an inspirations to all of us. Thank you Russ for making our world brighter and more beautiful.     Darrell Eisner


----------



## onewaywood (Jan 6, 2011)

I was so sorry to hear about the death of Russ Fairfield. Although I never
got a chance to meet him in person, his site and videos are what initially
got me started in pen turning several years ago. He was patient and
thorough and his death is a real loss to the turning community.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 6, 2011)

Condolences to Russ' family. A sad loss indeed.


----------



## ToddMR (Jan 7, 2011)

That is sad news.  Russ really helped me get started in 2010 with all of his info and greatly helped me figure out the way for me to do a CA finish best even though I adapted and changed some things.  I did not know of him well and never really conversed with him, but whenever I watched his videos I could easily tell he knew what he was doing.  Sorry to hear of the loss.  I hope his family can reflect back over all he has done and be proud of him as most of you appear to be.


----------



## Bree (Jan 7, 2011)

Very sad news and a terrible loss to all woodturners.  This man more than any other influenced me to become better at making pens and other things.  He gave me the confidence to try things I had never done and get them right.  I will miss him greatly.

I knew that he was ill and I must have felt his passing deep in my subconscious cuz yesterday for the first time for me I turned an all black Jr. Gent.  I guess my heart was telling me something.

Anyhoo... I will keep that pen and always think of Russ when I use it or look at it.  Rest in Peace Russ.  Thanks for all that you have given us.
:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## louie68 (Jan 8, 2011)

Russ I just like to thank you for sharing your video's I learn so much from them, during these tough times for me December & January I have lost 3 friends and loss my brother of 65 will be bury today. My prayers are with your family, May God Bless You Russ.
Louie


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 8, 2011)

Sad news about Russ.  :frown: I certainly learned a lot from his tutorials, etc.  Nice tribute on the memorial competition, will be looking forward to the details.


----------



## shawn394 (Jan 8, 2011)

This is sad new.  I haven't been online for a few days and am just seeing this.  I learned a lot from his vieos and web site.  He will be greatly missed.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## airrat (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow I just found out about this.  I am deeply saddened to hear.   I learned from Russ' site and from him here on finishes and adapted them to my style.  His information was a great help to me.   He will be truly missed.   My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2011)

Man, that's really a bummer. He was one of the first, first, first penmaking websites I've visited. Had one or two exchanges with him, wish I'd bothered to try a few more. Really an example of a great, selfless, easy going guy. He'll be missed for sure.


----------



## khertzog (Jan 11, 2011)

By now, I'm sure many of you are aware of the passing of our friend Russ Fairfield. If you hadn't heard, Russ passed away on January 4th after complications from surgery. He was 75 years old and passed away peacefully.

In honor of his many years of contributions to the woodturning and particularly the penturning community, the Principally Pens chapter has created an annual Russ Fairfield Memorial Pen Competition. Details on this can be found at www.principallypens.com. We have also implemented an educational fund that will be funded by contributions made in Russ' name at the request of his wife Gerri.

We are working with his wife to insure that all of Russ’ writings, videos, and web materials will have a home and will be available to the woodturning community in an ongoing manner.

Kurt Hertzog


----------



## Nickfff (Jan 12, 2011)

I have not been IAP in a while as I have been busy with family, job, life etc. I am sorry to hear about Russ passing away. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends. Russ and I exchanged emails and he was very kind. He was extremely creative with approach to penmaking (seemed like an engineer at heart). I have visited his website often. I met Russ at the Utah event as well-I bought one of his videos. 

These are the times that make me think more about celebrating life and showing appreciation to others. 

As a result, I want to take this opportunity to thank all the people (so many on IAP) along the way that have been helpful to me in the penmaking journey. Folks on IAP have helped me in: answering many questions, providing tutorials, building custom blanks, helping me in a bind with a customer for material, helping me pack up my booth at a pen show in a remote city, hosting/maintaining this website and on and on....

Thank you to all those that have helped me and others-you are appreciated!

Nick


----------



## teefairf (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you, for all of your generous and heartfelt comments.  It is overwhelming to read!  It is such an honor to my father to hold the Russ Fairfield pen contest. We appreciate your contribution to he and his memory.  He loved this craft, he loved sharing it.  It brought him such happiness.  You woodturners share such a wonderful community.  That we all should be so remembered for our gifts.

Teresa (Fairfield) Field


----------



## kruger (Jan 16, 2011)

toutes mes condoléances à la Famille.Le Monde a perdu un Grand Homme qui savait partager.

all my condolences in the Family.

 the world  lost a big man who knew how to share.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 16, 2011)

Russ was indeed an inspiration!! I always perked up when I saw a post from Russ, because I knew it would be from the wisdom of a true professional! The techniques and wisdom he so openly shared have, and will continue to benefit many turners.


----------



## TheHeretic (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope the family is doing well and knows our prayers are with them.


----------



## Scott (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Everybody!

It has been a few weeks since Russ left us.  His Wife, Gerry, has read the tributes you all have written here, and she said they made her happy, but they also made her cry.

For his funeral the IAP sent a flower arrangement.  Gerry sent me a Thank You card for all of you, and I have scanned it and posted it below.  She also sent a picture of Russ they used at his funeral.  That is also below.  Also, a friend, Dave Howerton, was a neighbor to Russ, and he sent me a picture of Russ that showed him as he really was, and how I will remember him.  That is also posted below.

If any of you had wanted to send flowers for Russ's funeral but didn't know where to send them, I'm sure Jeff wouldn't mind some donations to help offset the cost of the flowers we sent for the Association.

And if you are curious about the future of Russ's website and the availability of his videos, we have worked out an arrangement that will insure the future of both.  The American Association of Woodturners (AAW) will sponsor his website in the future to make sure nothing is lost.  And Kurt Hertzog is helping Gerry to assure the availability of all his current videos.  Not only that, but we have found some additional video that Russ shot before he died that we may be able to edit into more videos.  We are also looking into developing a master collection of his videos for those who want to make sure they have them all, and for clubs and chapters for their librarys.

Russ was a true friend to penturners around the world, and thankfully now we can be sure this resource will continue on.

Scott.


----------



## arioux (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, Gerry,Scott, Kurt and all the one that are or will be investing their time and energy to perpetuate Russ's legacy to the turner's community.
Thanks Gerry for the photos, it's now on my shop wall just next to my IAP logo.


----------



## redfishsc (Feb 22, 2011)

I haven't visited the IAP forum for a while, and did not know that our friend slipped away from us. 

I always have, and always will, look up to Russ. He will be sorely missed but he will never be forgotten. 

I have one pen in particular that I have here, which I finished using CA/BLO immediately after watching his video. It turned out perfectly. It's the first pen I ever did a successful and nice looking CA finish.  I'll always think of Russ when I use that pen.


----------



## interwood (Dec 26, 2012)

*Russ Fairfield Website has been disabled*

Hi Everybody at IAP.  

Greetings from Western Australia.

I hope that you all had a safe and joyous Christmas.

I have been searching for information from Russ Fairfields website and note that it is still "down, disabled .... gone"

Does anyone know if any progress has been made restoring it to another location please?

Best regards,  Chris



Scott said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> It has been a few weeks since Russ left us.  His Wife, Gerry, has read the tributes you all have written here, and she said they made her happy, but they also made her cry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monty (Dec 26, 2012)

interwood said:


> Hi Everybody at IAP.
> 
> Greetings from Western Australia.
> 
> ...



Check out this thread.


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a page with some of his mods
Pen Makers Guild


----------

